# A360WE Tuna Sun



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

koolego said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Kessil has just recently release the new 90w lights for planted aquarium. They have a range from 6,000-9,000K. They have also released a controllable unit to auto control the lights.
> 
> ...


would it kill them to show a LED spectrum chart???

http://youtu.be/d_Yi8nW7Jvc?list=UUKZlX-ZJbf3OF5hFmXEnlAA

and change the music.. 

On the video the shimmer is almost too much..


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

koolego said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Kessil has just recently release the new 90w lights for planted aquarium. They have a range from 6,000-9,000K. They have also released a controllable unit to auto control the lights.
> 
> ...



They retail for $400 each. What a deal! - LOL


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

O2surplus said:


> They retail for $400 each. What a deal! - LOL



Well they "are" 90w.. Only cost $1400 to equal your light..


----------



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

Kessils are cool just too much money for what they are IMO.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Funny how their horti lights are a lot cheaper than aquarium ones when it's the same thing. I got an H150 Purple for $89 brand new for my emersed growout tank which has monte carlo right now. Damn aquarium tax.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I sent Kessil some comments about 1-2 years ago now for just this type of light. 

There are many things you can do with this light, but you can get an ATI T5 system for about a little more than the cost of 1 of these. 

Buy 2 and you can get any ATI fixture with dimmer control etc.

But...they some cool attributes. 
I might get some later.
I have some client's that like them also.


----------



## Turningdoc (Apr 2, 2014)

Your cost analysis doesn't include $120-$200 in bulbs needing to be replaced every 6-12 months


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

These seem like they would only be the best on square tanks. The fact that you need to drop almost $1000 on 2 to cover a normal long tank is too much $$$


----------

